# Ga fun show



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Our next fun show will be April 25, 2009. location is

American Legion Carl Boyd Post 42 Fairgrounds

Cartersville, Ga. 30120

Directions from I-75 exit 288, go west to 2nd traffic light turn right onto U.S. 41N, at 2nd traffic light turn left onto MLK Jr. Dr. (between McDonald's & Waffle House), fairgrounds ahead on left (fenced in facility)


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

is there better parking ?????? i anit parking in the mud


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Will be there 

Last show was great.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

parking sucked


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully we will have better weather this time


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao we are going to try and make this on its going to depend on my son's baseball season and what shows are sceduled that weekend


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

and if its rained i am still tring to get all the mud off my truck


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

bump....................................


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Bump..........


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

How'd the show go Marty??? I am kinda glad i didn't deside to go... Indi desided to have her puppies yesterday! I had one of those gut feelings lol.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I got up there as it was getting over with, they said it was a good turn out close to 100 dogs... I'm waiting on someone to post or send me some pics and I'll post them up


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I cant wait to see who showed up. and see the pics.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Had a good time at the show. I just took along Pyro, but he managed to take home 2nd in "Best Red/Rednose" and first in his "6-9 month conformation" class. 

Can't wait for the next show!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Southern Inferno did you get to see me? I didn't get there till 2:30 and it was over... but I did get to see a few friends


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

No Marty, I looked for you and lil bit, but we had to leave right after the "Best Puppy" class, so I guess I missed you.  

Hopefully next time.


----------

